# Submitted a not certified true copy of documents but scanned files only



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello. I really need help... I have clicked submit and received a receipt for the spouse visa application. I started to attach document for family tree, nationail identity document and birth certificate. The problem is i have submitted the scanned pictures of the original document not certified copies. What shall I do.. I am in panic mode right now.. do you have some thoughts about this.. Pllllllleeeease help


----------



## Akya (Sep 21, 2014)

It's ok and immigration actually accepts full colour high quality scans as certified documents for online applications! There's a lot of threads here that mention so and it's stated in the copy paste email we got from our Case Officer.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

ricavisa said:


> Hello. I really need help... I have clicked submit and received a receipt for the spouse visa application. I started to attach document for family tree, nationail identity document and birth certificate. The problem is i have submitted the scanned pictures of the original document not certified copies. What shall I do.. I am in panic mode right now.. do you have some thoughts about this.. Pllllllleeeease help


Colour scans are fine.

You will need to have the NSO Birth certificate and CENOMAR sent directly from the NSO to the Australian Embassy though - they don't accept copies or scans.

The procedure is here

http://www.philippines.embassy.gov....cument for an Australian Visa Application.pdf


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

That's a relief Akya.. But I was quite worried when I read awhile ago that one should send a scan of certified copies from the original document. Is it possible that I can attach a scan copy of certified copies since I can still click "Attach Document" for my birth certificate, passport, family tree, change of name certificate and national identity document? 

On the other note, I have already printed the details of the history of our relationship. It was mentioned that it has to be signed by the authors. Do I have to sign each page? Who are qualified to sign as witness to my history of relationship? My idea is to scan it with signature and attach this online. Does it have to be certified copy as well?

Thank you guys.


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

I have an addition, when you have paid and submitted your application, where you able to attach documents in a day.. until when is the deadline of attaching documents? I still need a lawyer to certify my document and today is a holiday... Pls help me..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There is no point to get documents certified and scan them and attach them again. You are just wasting attachments doing that. DIBP allow colour scans of originals so no need to waste your time getting things certified when you don't have to.

With the statement depends how it was written. If written on blank paper it doesn't need to be witnessed just signed. If a stat dec then needs to be witnessed and the witness will need to initial each page of the statement.

If in Australia the easiest person to witness is a JP as they are located at alot of shopping centres. Also a chemist is another good one. The stat dec you fill out will have a list of people that can witness it.


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot Mish... I've learned so much from you.. I have another question though, I need to attach the 40 sp form from my husband. What is the procedure? Does he have to download the form and fill in the information? After he has completed his 40sp, does he have to scan it and send the scanned papers to me?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No need for him to complete it. He just completes the "application to sponsor a partner for a partner visa" (or something like that). The form can be done through your immi account or he can create his own. The applications get linked via the TRN.


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you Mish. Please correct me with this flow.. I went to the Partner visa online applications with the heading Start an Application. There I see a link "Start sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia". Upon clicking, it open a new window for ImmiAccount. 

So he has to login to my account. What happens next? Does he have to undergo questions on 40sp online like what I did in my first step wherein I answered 26 questions which serves as 47sp online? I hope I got this right... Thanks again. Mish... 

I also have another question, when can you say that your application is officially lodged? Is it after clicking "submit application" when you are done attaching the recommended documents for the applicant, child and the sponsor? 


Please help..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep that is the correct application form from memory. He just needs to log in and complete it.

The application is considered submitted when you have paid for the application and hit submit. So if you have done that you are now in progress.


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

Great. Thanks again Mish. I still need to wait for the statutory declarations from my father in law and brother in law. Is there sort of a deadline to attach documents? Or will the immigration wait until I have supplied all of the needed attachments? This actually worries me... 

When do they finalise my application? Sorry if I got so many questions..


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

I just wondered. After you hit submit and paid the fee, did you attach documents just in a day or it took you weeks to complete the required or recommended attachments?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

One of the embassies has said 28 days to attach docs.

We attached our docs over about 3 weeks I think.

The application is finalised once the decision has been made.


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

What a relief. I really thought attaching documents has to be done in a day and then wait for decision.. Thanks for patiently answering my queries.. 

For the past 4 years my husband has been sending money through remittances and bank to bank transaction. Do you have any idea as to how to organize these evidences? He always sends money every fortnight and I have a bunch of receipts here already.. Im puzzled how am I gonna present this...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I would scan them and collate them into one PDF by date order. 

How long have you been married?


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

wer married since jan 4 2012. almost 3 years married. but he was sending money to me since wer in a relationship


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I was going to say that if you had be married more than 3 years (or 2 years with a child) then I would attach a letter about how because of the length of the relationship you would like to be considered for PR straight away.

Unfortunately (unless you have a child) you will just be off the 3 years.


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

we actually have a 2year old son. he returned to Australia when i was 3 months pregnant. we live separately since he got sick and unemployed for 11 months. when he got a stable job we then acted to start the application for spouse visa. unfortunately my son's birth certificate has errors and now it is corrected. 

this march 4 2015 he will visit us.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well you will qualify for PR then straight up. I would attach a note about it just incase they miss it.

Just say because of having a child of the relationship and being married for over 2 years I would like to be considered for PR straight away.


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

thanks for the heads up Mish. i will keep that in mind and inform them about my qualification.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Make sure you're completing both the applicant's application AND the sponsor's application, rica.  I know Mish mentioned that to you - that you do the sponsor's application in place of the 40SP form - but I wanted to make sure you understood there are two separate applications, but they can both be done under the same ImmiAccount. There's an overview of the process here if you'd like to read it: http://www.australiaforum.com/565833-post6.html


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

hi collegegirl. thanks for d info. pls correct me. ds is wat i understood. after i submitted and paid the fee, i have to attach all recommended documents for me as d applicant, for our son, and for my husband who is my sponsor. once im done, my husband will click a link to apply online as d sponsor









once he opened this link it will open the immiaccount. he has to log in using my username and password. he will then answer questions and attach his own documents and evidence.

is this the correct flow?


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

iv read from other posts that everything has to be certified copies. does this include our written history of relationship? it's quite confusing already. pls help. how about the pictures do they have to b certified as well?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

For online applications if they are colour scans of the originals they do not need to be certified.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

ricavisa said:


> hi collegegirl. thanks for d info. pls correct me. ds is wat i understood. after i submitted and paid the fee, i have to attach all recommended documents for me as d applicant, for our son, and for my husband who is my sponsor. once im done, my husband will click a link to apply online as d sponsor
> 
> View attachment 746
> 
> ...


He logs into your ImmiAccount. Once there, he clicks "new application" I believe, and then "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia." All of this is detailed in the overview I linked for you.


----------



## ricavisa (Dec 29, 2014)

Good day and happy new year everyone. I would like to ask if the written statements for the history of our relationship must be on an A4 paper, signed and dated by me as the applicant. Once I'm done I will have to scan the papers then attach this to my account online? Is there a specific form online for me to write the history of relationship?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can either write your history in the 5 boxes for the online application or write your own statement on paper and attach it later. Either is acceptable. With writing it you can just write it on plain paper and sign and date it and then scan and upload it (after application is lodged).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you applying online? If you are applying online, it's up to you how you want to do it. There are five boxes for you to fill in information about the history of your relationship, shared finances, household, etc. OR if you feel like it's not enough space for you, you can write your statement on a separate piece of paper (you don't have to use a specific form or format or type of paper - you can write it on whatever you want, however you want) and then type "see attached statement" in those four boxes. Whichever way you want to do it is fine.


----------

